# ΟΤΕ θα κάνει ξαστεριά!



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

*Το δίδαγμα του χότζα και το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης*

Πριν από μισή περίπου ώρα πήρα (ο αναιδής) το 13888 από το κινητό μου — μια και σταθερό δεν έχω εδώ και μέρες. Οποία έκπληξη: πατάω το ένα κουμπί μετά το άλλο και χωρίς καμιά καθυστέρηση μου απαντά (ευγενική) τηλεφωνήτρια.

— Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σας;
— Από την περασμένη Πέμπτη δεν έχουμε σε όλο το σπίτι [τρεις συνδέσεις] και σε μερικά σπίτια εδώ γύρω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε ίντερνετ. Καλωδιακή βλάβη μάς λέτε, αλλά δεν μας λέτε μέχρι πότε θα κρατήσει αυτό. Ξέρετε, τα εργαλεία αυτά δεν τα έχουμε για κοινωνική δικτύωση: κάποιοι δουλεύουμε με αυτά. Και, όταν δεν δουλεύουν αυτά, δεν δουλεύουμε ούτε εμείς. Οπότε θέλουμε να μας πείτε μέχρι πότε δεν θα δουλεύουμε, για να πάρουμε καμιά απόφαση. Να αλλάξουμε πάροχο, σπίτι, χώρα, δουλειά;
Κάτι ψέλλισε η κοπέλα για δυνατότητα μεταγωγής του τηλεφώνου… 
— Όχι, της λέω. Το ίντερνετ μάς καίει.
— Μια στιγμή, να μάθω πότε μας λένε οι τεχνικοί ότι θα το έχουν έτοιμο. (Το ψάχνει για πέντε δευτερόλεπτα.) Σε δύο μέρες.
— Σε δύο μέρες είναι Παρασκευή και μετά την Παρασκευή είναι η Δευτέρα, αλλά για μας όλες οι μέρες είναι εργάσιμες και θα χάσουμε άλλες δυο μέρες.
Κάπως έτσι τέλειωσε η στιχομυθία μας. Δεν ύψωσα τον τόνο της φωνής μου: έδειχνα λιγότερο οργισμένος και περισσότερο απελπισμένος, έτοιμος να περάσω καμιά θηλιά στο λαιμό μου. Εδώ και δύο ώρες είχα χάσει και το αποκούμπι του δανεικού wi-fi.

Δέκα λεπτά αργότερα (με το ρολόι) είδα ξαφνικά τις επιφάνειες να ζωντανεύουν. Το τζιμέιλ γέμισε μαύρες γραμμές νέων μηνυμάτων. Το spotify πρότεινε μουσικές. Το in.gr έκανε ριφρές.

Σύμπτωση; Δεν ξέρω. Πάντως, εδώ κατάλαβα το δίδαγμα του χότζα και το σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης. Λάτρεψα τους βασανιστές μου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

Κάποιος κάπου είχε ξεχάσει να πατήσει κάτι. Δεν βαριέσαι. Καλές ιστοπλοΐες!


----------

